#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Bang Saen Monkey Mountain

## dirtydog

Well I went to bangsaen again today, actually to see the monkeys at monkey mountain, or khao sam muek, it's probably not the best place to go if your an animal lover, I should imagine quite a few get run over as they keep running into the road and they are quite easy to get, I would reccomend something with nice big tyres on if you do want to run a few of these rabid buggers over, you can also buy crappy old fruit there at way over the top prices to feed the monkeys, looking at most of the people there, which obviously were mainly thais, the idea is to entice a monkey close enough and then throw the fruit at it as hard as you can, of course this annoys the monkeys, i saw several attacking cars, which was quite good  :Smile:  also it seems that the Thai guys like to tease and threaten the monkeys, there was thai guy threatening this big beasty boy monkey, did i laugh when the monkey attacked him, made my day that did, hope the stupid fok gets rabies  :Smile: 





*Bang Saen Main Page*

----------


## dirtydog

The views from monkey "mound/hill/mountain" were quite good and well worth spending a couple of minutes at, although probably not worth travelling more than a couple of kms for, so here you go i have saved you the trouble.





*Bang Saen Main Page*

----------


## Gerbil

^^ Good pictures of the locals. Did you get any of the monkeys as well?  :bunny3:

----------


## Told Stool

^ Another question...is this Monkey Mountain hear Hua Hin?

If so, I've been there.   :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

No it isn't, and if you had been there wouldn't the pictures of the bay look different to the the one in Hua Hin?

----------


## Told Stool

Maybe, I don't remember.  It's been over a year since I've been there.

I just remember a bunch of monkies trying to get my bananas when I was sitting on my motorbike.  One of them pushed the accelerator on my bike handle and I nearly went off the side of a hill.

----------


## MeMock

Thats called Khoa takiab toldstool and there are a few threads with pics from there somewhere around here.

----------


## Propagator

Twas the last day of my holiday back in 2002 when one of them bastard monkeys bit me.    Bloody deep puncture wound on the fleshy part of the palm.     Back in the UK the next day and a months course of rabies injections - not nice I assure you.

----------


## Told Stool

^ Thanks.  It's coming back to me now.  I didn't know how the mods felt about resurrecting old threads though...if indeed the threads on Hua Hin's are older threads.

----------


## MeMock

As long as you have got something interesting to say it isn't a problem.

Just don't do what CmN does and tries to bump them after 2 years so that he can try and make another century!

----------

